# Lautaro martinez



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)

Continuo a parlarvi dei talenti emersi dall' ultimo campionato argentino. Oggi è il turno di Lautaro Martinez, argentino 1997 del racing club. Data la giovane età ha giocato in prima squadra solo la seconda metà della stagione, 9 gol in 16 partite da titolare, mentre con l' under 20 argentina lo score è di 7 gol su 11 presenze, numeri niente male per un 19enne, che insieme a simeone è la migliore promessa argentina nel suo ruolo, dopo le delusione Calleri e con Alario che ormai a 24 anni sembra aver perso il treno per l europa. Non sto a descrivere nel dettaglio le caratteristiche, mi limito a dire che a me per fisico e movenze sembra l' erede naturale di Aguero. Un piccoletto così per me farebbe benissimo in una squadra come il napoli di Sarri. Video sotto.


----------



## antonio92 (26 Giugno 2017)




----------



## ralf (21 Novembre 2017)

Golazo contro il Boca, secondo i media argentini interessa al Bvb, Fiorentina e all'Atletico di Madrid.


----------



## ralf (4 Dicembre 2017)

antonio92 ha scritto:


> Continuo a parlarvi dei talenti emersi dall' ultimo campionato argentino. Oggi è il turno di Lautaro Martinez, argentino 1997 del racing club. Data la giovane età ha giocato in prima squadra solo la seconda metà della stagione, 9 gol in 16 partite da titolare, mentre con l' under 20 argentina lo score è di 7 gol su 11 presenze, numeri niente male per un 19enne, che insieme a simeone è la migliore promessa argentina nel suo ruolo, dopo le delusione Calleri e con Alario che ormai a 24 anni sembra aver perso il treno per l europa. Non sto a descrivere nel dettaglio le caratteristiche, mi limito a dire che a me per fisico e movenze sembra l' erede naturale di Aguero. Un piccoletto così per me farebbe benissimo in una squadra come il napoli di Sarri. Video sotto.


In Argentina parlano di un interessamento anche dell'Inter come vice Icardi. Intanto il Racing ha rifiutato l'offerta da 12 mln dell'Atletico.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Dicembre 2017)

Accordo per 6 anni col Atletico di Madrid dove andra da giugno prossimo.


----------



## vannu994 (21 Aprile 2018)

Secondo voi è veramente forte o sarà un altro Gabigol (Speriamo)?


----------



## Love (21 Aprile 2018)

se esplode vendono icardi..e martinez non sarà mai come icardi e quindi ci perdono...se fa ca.gare avranno buttato altri soldi...perciò non mi preoccupo...


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi è veramente forte o sarà un altro Gabigol (Speriamo)?



Mmmm secondo me non c'entra nulla con Gabriel Barbosa, il brasiliano era forte a giocare sottoritmo com'è d'abitudine in Brasile, in Europa è stato schiacciato dal ritmo e dalla velocità di pensiero che non aveva. Questo Martinez sotto questo aspetto mi sembra decisamente più idoneo al calcio europeo.


----------



## vannu994 (21 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mmmm secondo me non c'entra nulla con Gabriel Barbosa, il brasiliano era forte a giocare sottoritmo com'è d'abitudine in Brasile, in Europa è stato schiacciato dal ritmo e dalla velocità di pensiero che non aveva. Questo Martinez sotto questo aspetto mi sembra decisamente più idoneo al calcio europeo.



d'accordo sulla tua analisi, comunque non intendevo dire che sono giocatori simili, ho usato "Gabigol" come sinonimo di flop


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> d'accordo sulla tua analisi, comunque non intendevo dire che sono giocatori simili, ho usato "Gabigol" come sinonimo di flop



Sisi avevo capito, Gabigol poteva rimanere qui anche 5 anni in Italia ma non si sarebbe mai adattato al calcio europeo e secondo me mai lo farà, troppo pigro. 

Martinez avrà bisogno di un periodo di adattamento ma a differenza del brasiliano se dovesse fallire non sarebbe per pigrizia o gioco sottoritmo.


----------

